# Stuck!



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I disassembled the Stanley 24 that I got this weekend and ran into a problem. The depth adjustment knob is frozen on it's threads. I'm a bit surprised since the knob is brass and the threaded rod is steel. 

Right now I have the frog soaking in penetrating oil; being patient. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A long soak in evaporust will free it up.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If the knob were also steel I'd say warm the knob not the rod, to expand the knobs threads. I first thought "torch" but don't know if brass is happy with the high heat. Hairdrier maybe? Or maybe being brass this is a dumb idea. Good luck


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> If the knob were also steel I'd say warm the knob not the rod, to expand the knobs threads. I first thought "torch" but don't know if brass is happy with the high heat. Hairdrier maybe? Or maybe being brass this is a dumb idea. Good luck


I think you might be on to something. The coefficient of expansion of brass is enough greater than steel that it might not take all that much heat. I'm going to let it soak over night and hit it with my heat gun tomorrow. 

Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> A long soak in evaporust will free it up.
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Tom, I've seen a lot of posts recommending Evaporust; but have never seen it in the stores that I haunt. Where do I find it?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Wrangler said:


> Tom, I've seen a lot of posts recommending Evaporust; but have never seen it in the stores that I haunt. Where do I find it?


Autozone carries it or you can order online.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cellophane said:


> Autozone carries it or you can order online.


That and actually some HFs carry it too.

I'm thinking it would remove / loosen the rust that's got it frozen up.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

There is an Autozone thirty miles from here. I'll have to check it out next time I go to town; or I'll check the NAPA store here in this town the next time I'm out.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

cellophane said:


> Autozone carries it or you can order online.





Wrangler said:


> There is an Autozone thirty miles from here. I'll have to check it out next time I go to town; or I'll check the NAPA store here in this town the next time I'm out.


It is cheaper by the gallon when you find it online at a free-shipping place. (Evap-O-Rust is the correct spelling). My autozone only sells the litte sippy-cut size of 1-quart, and want 7-8 bucks for it. If you want to dunk anything bigger than a plane iron you'll want the gallon size.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> It is cheaper by the gallon when you find it online at a free-shipping place. (Evap-O-Rust is the correct spelling). My autozone only sells the litte sippy-cut size of 1-quart, and want 7-8 bucks for it. If you want to dunk anything bigger than a plane iron you'll want the gallon size.


Wait... I thought you were anti evaporust...??? :huh:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm anti-overcleaning. 
And when it comes to the price of evap-o-rust, I'm anti-overspending.
EDIT: I also should add that when it comes to freeing up stuck parts, the evap-o-rust will do the job without giving you the blinding headache that WD-40 or PB-Blaster will.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

The brass knob can be heated with a propane torch. Oxy acetylene can melt it before you know it happened.

I have slip joint pliers with the teeth ground away to grab soft parts without marring them.

I'd gently heat it up, apply some motor oil, and gently start turning it back and forth until it loosens.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Brink said:


> The brass knob can be heated with a propane torch. Oxy acetylene can melt it before you know it happened.
> 
> I have slip joint pliers with the teeth ground away to grab soft parts without marring them.
> 
> I'd gently heat it up, apply some motor oil, and gently start turning it back and forth until it loosens.


For loosening anything but steel an oxy ace torch gets way too hot. Mine is at my son's shop anyway. I have a propane torch that I will try if my heat gun fails.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> I'm anti-overcleaning.
> And when it comes to the price of evap-o-rust, I'm anti-overspending.


:laughing: understood.




joesbucketorust said:


> EDIT: I also should add that when it comes to freeing up stuck parts, the evap-o-rust will do the job without giving you the blinding headache that WD-40 or PB-Blaster will.


Amen to that. Much less mess.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The penetrating oil that the frog is soaking in is a John Deere product. My friend, the J-D salesman calls it "geen stuff". The dealership sells it bulk; I have no idea it's real name. I've used it for years when restoring old cars; it works pretty well for loosening steel parts. 

Many people mistake WD-40 for penetrating oil. It was formulated to displace water and dry stuff out. It's rotten or freeing parts or lubricating.


----------



## larrynj (Jan 27, 2012)

try tapping the brass knob gently and let it soak some more. it'll give the oil somewhere to penetrate by loosening up the rust a bit.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Many people mistake WD-40 for penetrating oil. It was formulated to displace water and dry stuff out. It's rotten or freeing parts or lubricating.


Good to know, thanks. I've pretty much stopped using it indoors because I seem to be allergic to it or the aerosol in the can - one spray and the eyes nose throat all curl up and make a beeline for my toes, which is kind of inconvenient when you're trying to breathe long enough to see the numbers 9 1 1 on the phone....

So is it still stuck? How bad? I've had the newer steel adjusting knobs rust to the screw, but never a brass one. Hopefully it comes loose without stripping something but if not, let me know and I'll see if I have something I can strip off an old frog.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> Good to know, thanks. I've pretty much stopped using it indoors because I seem to be allergic to it or the aerosol in the can - one spray and the eyes nose throat all curl up and make a beeline for my toes, which is kind of inconvenient when you're trying to breathe long enough to see the numbers 9 1 1 on the phone....
> 
> So is it still stuck? How bad? I've had the newer steel adjusting knobs rust to the screw, but never a brass one. Hopefully it comes loose without stripping something but if not, let me know and I'll see if I have something I can strip off an old frog.


Thanks for the offer Joe. 

It's still soaking in the Green stuff. I've learned that nothing good comes from rushing things. 

I'll let you know when I can't wait longer and try to twist things.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> So is it still stuck? How bad? I've had the newer steel adjusting knobs rust to the screw, but never a brass one. Hopefully it comes loose without stripping something but if not, let me know and I'll see if I have something I can strip off an old frog.


It's not so much that the steel rusts to the brass. The steel parts "grow" when corroded. Then binds up in the nut.


----------

